# Stupid little comic I made



## OmerMe (Aug 19, 2009)

Was bored at 7am, this is the result:
http://omerme.deviantart.com/art/The-Chron...f-Boy-133999960
Download for full size.

Hope you like it. 0:

Part 2:
http://omerme.deviantart.com/art/The-Chron...oy-p2-141737855

Spin-off pt. 1:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=174943&st=0


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah... No.
lolol
Random comic, but funny and awesome art


----------



## OmerMe (Aug 19, 2009)

Yay thanks.


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow that was funny! You should do more.


----------



## OmerMe (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks. 
My friends told me to continue it, so I'll probably continue it sometime soon.
Just need to get out of the house, I don't draw while I'm home. x: (Dunno why xD)


----------



## OmerMe (Oct 28, 2009)

"Sometime soon" was kinda way off, only today I got to drawing a sequel.
http://omerme.deviantart.com/art/The-Chron...oy-p2-141737855
Download for full size.
Hope you like it. :]

Sorry for the Double Post, but as far as I know it's OK to DP if it's an update. Plus if I'll edit instead of posting again no one will notice.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 28, 2009)

That's funny and very random,talking tower! XD


----------



## OmerMe (Oct 28, 2009)

Read the first part if you haven't yet, he starts off as a donut. 0:


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 19, 2009)

That is a pretty funny comic. You deserve a medal.


----------



## Creah (Dec 27, 2009)

Dude, cool comics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't even draw, so know how awesome you are


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice work.

*Posts merged*

Nice work.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 23, 2010)

Freakin awesome stuff man.


----------



## Shadow&Light (Mar 23, 2010)

lol! pretty good work man!
Keep drawing, you are good at it!


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 23, 2010)

Have you made a sequel to seqeul..? Please!!


----------



## Anakir (Mar 24, 2010)

I just read the first part. LOL. I actually really liked it. Gonna read part 2 now.


----------



## OmerMe (Mar 27, 2010)

Woah, can't believe people bumped this thread xD
Thanks everyone!!
And.. well.. there isn't a sequel to the main story, but there's a spin-off which contains a few inside jokes for me and my friends and horrible art, and there isn't really any effort in it, so I don't know if you'll like it.
It's here: http://omerme.deviantart.com/art/The-Spin-...oy-p1-157113164


----------

